# Table saw base



## JonK (Dec 24, 2012)

Can anyone give me a simple shop made mobile table saw base with plans?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

What's your saw weight?


----------



## JonK (Dec 24, 2012)

Loren, my saw is about 250lbs.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://woodgears.ca/mobile_base/table_saw.html


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

go buy the one at Harbor Freight , it works very well and it will save you headaches.
I have one of them,. 
I have my 8" powermatric jointer on it.
http://www.harborfreight.com/300-lb-capacity-mobile-base-95288.html
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/2679


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

+1 What Bert said. 
Mine is under the Grizzly G0555 band saw.


----------



## Hersh (Mar 24, 2008)

Jon,

Sorry to have taken so long to respond to your request about the Easy Lift Mobile base. I have fially found the scan i did of the base from ShopNotes #115. Hope this helps.

Hersh


----------

